

Anyone remember a site that recently was mentioned here with elearning ebooks? - rms

There was a site mentioned here in the last month that was something of a site like wikibooks. I remember it was mentioned as having especially good resources on electrical engineering. Anyone have any ideas what this site might be?<p>Thanks.
======
rms
Got it: <http://cnx.org/> for anyone curious.

~~~
adldesigner
Thanks for link. Found it quite interesting.

